# Giant Pirate Ship Facade



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Today I finished the plans and printed the cut-sheets. The El Patron is a GO! This weekend, I lay the keel. If all goes as planned, by the 3rd week of Oct, I should have a 57' long x 18' tall Pirate Ship facade in front of my house, complete with masts, sails, & cannons. I plan on taking lots of pictures during construction. Afterwards, I think I'm letting this one go. Anybody interested before I take it to eBay? It will be "takeapartable" (as my wife loves to say) into mostly 8' - 10' pieces and should fit into a full-sized pick-up truck. I will include a full set of plans, instructions, and photos. Oh, and it is a half ship, split down the center line (you know, like a facade), but a second "kit" could be added to make it a full model. I uploaded a drawing to http://www.starkmadness.com/photos then Props, Facade 2007 - Pirate Ship.
I haven't set a price yet, but based on other facades I've seen and the amount of planning I have done (and cutting yet to be done), I will probably start the bidding at around $2000.
By the way, the 2006 facade got rained on before it was painted, thus the curly shingles...


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

saw the plans real cool .also saw your other pics nice work, looks like you have alot of fun!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Great Ceasar's Ghost! That's going to be awe inspiring! 
Loved the headboard too.

DB


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks!

The headboard was a special project for a woman my wife works with. Her son is VERY into politics and vows to be the President some day. When she saw the Capitol Headboard done on Trading Spaces - Kids (it was a piece of plywood, cut to the outline of the building & painted), she asked if I could make her one to give to their son for his birthday. I explained that I'm not an artist & can't paint like that, but maybe I could build one. Three weeks and $400 later, I delivered. The mom was ecstatic. The dad cried. the kid thought it was ok.



Dusza Beben said:


> Great Ceasar's Ghost! That's going to be awe inspiring!
> Loved the headboard too.
> 
> DB


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

That's going to be one awesome ship!!! All your party goers are going to be in awe this year when they drive up your street. You'll need to get some pics of their reaction when they first see it. I can't wait to see it finished!! It would be fun to have all your guests dress in theme for your big halloween bash too.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I will suggest that in our invitation (a 6-page newsletter), but I really enjoy the variety of costumes every year. I am, however, going to try to get everyone to gather for a group photo in front of it.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Your party pictures are awesome and your spread of food is HUGE... how many guests do you usually have at your party?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks!!

For years we averaged 50 - 60, but last year we jumped to about 110. We actually ran out of some food!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, we didn't make as much progress this (long) weekend as we had hoped. We DID get all of the plywood cut into the frame segments and the support wall is about half way done, but that's about it. Each night this week I hope to join some of the individual frame segments into the full-sized frames and smooth out the rough spots. By Saturday, I should be ready to attach the frame to the support wall. Stand by for photos then.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

How is your facade looking?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Once again - no progress. We went out of town Saturday & Sunday, then worked on the walk-through walls Sunday night. At least we got those finished! I know, I know, all of these wonderful, elaborate props everyone keeps cranking out, and I can't even build a simple pirate ship! Oh well, check with me again next week...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Scott ,
I gotta see this when your done.
I'll do a drive by.....


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Wyatt Fur pick me up on the way I gotta see this one too.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I know Suzeelili, you and I can drive up together and crash ScottT's party!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey! That sounds like the plan! THe pirates invade Vegas!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Uh oh, LV Scott T. You've told too many people. Now you are obligated to make it! Never let anyone know what your doing until it's finished, that way you can bail if you want to. Wish I follow my own advice! lol


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Wasn't there some one who did a pirate ship theme last year? 

No problem with another one by any means though!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice plans. Good luck with it!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, I can see I'm going to have to double my efforts. No more excuses. I'm not resting until the flag is flying. Of course, this means I can't go to KSF on the 7th.

Of course, Wyatt! And don't just drive by, come on in! The ship is just a small part of what we do. Wait until you see the inside! Oh, and if you want to send me your sma, I'll be sure you get an invitation.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Progress? Pictures?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I experienced some wind damage to the support wall, so I had to dismantle it, buy some new materials, & start over. Good news is that it is farther along than before, and better built. Mostly, we've been working on inside stuff until it cools down a bit (which it now has). The haunted house walls are all up and the pneumatics are all hooked up & tested. The ship's frames are all cut, the skeleton crew members are all dressed, and the cannons are ready to paint. My wife's costume is almost done - yes, I do the sewing, too. I picked up some rope for the riggings and assembled a pile of white sheets for the sails. We also have everything to make the Pirate Captain (which my wife & daughter-in-law threaten to make VERY anatomically correct).

As far as pictures, I will start posting them once I finish the support wall. Give me a few more days...


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

FINALLY!!! Some serious progress! http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=23

And you all thought I was just talking big. Well, I WAS talking **BIG**!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Looking very nice!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice LV Scott T!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Holy Jebus.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

WOW, ambitious!

loving it so far, it's already impressive.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you everybody for your comments!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Very impressive. I can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW LVScott that is terrific!


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

amazing! cant wait to see it finished! What are you going to sheet the sides with?
Also any plans for using a kit74, some fog, red lights, and vsa to make it look like those cannons are going off? Awesome


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Impressive indeed. Might as well build an addition onto the house while you're at it!

Keep the pictures comming!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I will not have time (or money) this year to animate the cannons, though I would love to. If anybody knows of a light/sound/smoke effects kit, I would love to hear about them.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I could make you a kit using a kit74 board, a copy of vsa, 8 spotlights, 8 bulbs... but unless you get into compressed air and stuff like that the fog would be hard to time... but if you were really interested I could create something for you for next year.... just an idea... but just the formentioned stuff without fog would be atleast 150 wherever you bought it... so it adds up...


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, this is it. Due to a faulty cable modem, I have no internet access at home, so I will not be able to post pics of the finished product until I return to work next week. By then, I also hope to have pictures from the party online as well.

Good luck to everyone else hosting a party this weekend!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

That's too bad LV........  We were so anxious to see the results.... Don't forget to post pics!!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

The pics are all posted (my web site, photos, props). Here's a good shot.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey LVScottT, I thought you said it was going to be big? No really that turned out very cool!! I just love your pirates hanging out on deck. Great job!!!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good Lord!!! That is impressive!!! Congrats, you made it in time!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dang! Great job!! Leave it up past the new year and see what your HOA says! lol


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Eh, I've seen bigger.


;-)


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

wilbret said:


> Eh, I've seen bigger.
> 
> 
> ;-)


Yeah, me too, at Disneyland!

Everyone else, thanks!

HOA? What HOA?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Home Owner's Association.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, I know what it stands for. I just don't have one. I don't believe in them. I like to believe if you're old enough to buy a $xxx,xxx house, you're old enough to make your own decisions and not have to pay a total stranger to make them for you. I had one in Hawaii and was told I couldn't put a clothes line up in my back yard - a back yard that was completely hidden from the street AND all 3 neighboring houses! That was when I vowed never to live with one again.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, the El Patron was a hit! I didn't see any press, but the 450 or so locals that showed up loved it! Oh, and there was this guy from "HalloweenExperience.com" that came through twice...

And, once again, I heard at least ToT claim our haunted house was "better than Sunset", meaning the Freakling Brothers' Circus of Horrors in front of Sunset Station. Sorry, Duke.

For more photos, follow my link, then click on Props.


----------

